# More Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a set of El Grande pen and pencil set I made for me. (Of course the first $75 will take them)   Anyway made out of acrylic called smoke. I micro meshed them to 12000 grit, white diamond on the buffer and Renissance Wax lightly buffed.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I really like that smoke acrylic set. I haven't turned any of the acrylics yet. They look great. Did you like the way they turned? Did you get those blanks from Ernie? 

corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes I did Corey. Ernie has a nice selection and treats you right. I turn it with a skew and it turns really nice. In fact after I turn it with a skew I just take it to the buffing wheel with tripoli and white diamond.


----------

